# Little Creatures Plae Ale. 10.1%!



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

ok..... hear me out.... 

followed the brew cellers recipie for a little creaturs pale ale...... th eonlt thing i changed was the hops because they didnt have the right one..... did all the right things..... the starting grav was 1083.... after about 15 days the FG was 1008..... which works out to be around 10.1% grog!

what have i done wrong?


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/11)

my guess, you didnt stir up the wort and the malt was at the bottom wheny ou took the reading...

what were your ingredients/volume?


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

i make sure i mix all the ingredients correctly.... like for thirty seconds! and i just followed the recipe........ the volume was 27 litres off the top of my head


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/11)

what ingredients did you use?


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

http://brewcellar.com.au/content/index.php/brew-guru/recipes

down the page a little........


----------



## argon (26/7/11)

no way you got a 1083 OG with those ingredients... either the sample you took was not mixed up or you read it wrong


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/11)

There is no way you'd get an OG of 1.083 from those ingredients in 27L, would have been more like 1.045


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/11)

argon said:


> no way you got a 1083 OG with those ingredients... either the sample you took was not mixed up or you read it wrong



THIS... 

you would be looking at 1.045 - 1.050


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

sorry gents, thats where it was! and like i said, i make sure i mix them all right, like for thirty seconds to a minute....... might have to try another and see how it goes!


----------



## loikar (26/7/11)

You stuffed up you OG.
Your beer however, will not care.
If you still think your beer is at 10%, try and drink a sample. if it doesn't warm you on the way down, please re-read this post from the top.



Nothing to see here people, move along


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

hey, come on! theres no need to get narky about it! i poured the hydro....looked at it..... waited about ten minuted for it to settle, and it was still at 1083! what more can i say?


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/11)

you may have stirred it... but only the top 2/3rds of it... leaving concentrated malt at the bottom...

Seriously, its IMPOSSIBLE to have the OG with those ingredients...


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

ok, lets assume i HAVE stirred it correctly..... how could i make something that high? out of complete curiousity


----------



## bradsbrew (26/7/11)

My bet is some extract was still in the tap housing before and after stirring. When you poured your hydro sample you washed out the extract thus giving you an impossible reading.

Cheers


----------



## Braumoasta (26/7/11)

If it was mixed correctly the only way of getting such a high OG reading is to have added more ingredients than the recipe specified, or to not have filled the fermenter up to the specified volume.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> ok, lets assume i HAVE stirred it correctly..... how could i make something that high? out of complete curiousity



Unless your volume is incorrect you couldn't.

Cheers


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/11)

you would probably have to add ANOTHER 1-1.5kg of malt to get that high...


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> ok, lets assume i HAVE stirred it correctly..... how could i make something that high? out of complete curiousity



With those ingredients in that volume, you can't, simple as that. You can add a shed load less water & that'll give you a higher OG, or more fermentables


----------



## loikar (26/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> hey, come on! theres no need to get narky about it! i poured the hydro....looked at it..... waited about ten minuted for it to settle, and it was still at 1083! what more can i say?



Who's getting narky?

*You will not get 1083 with those ingredients* (unable to happen, impossible, David Kopperfield could not even do it with a hot semi-naked woman and a pure white albino bengal tiger, both standing on opposing fermenters while David rides in mid air with a can full of coles brand extract shoved up his clacker and a black sheet). 
*you stuffed up your OG, or you put too much goop in your fermenter. 
*The End

if it's 10%Alc you either will, or will not taste it. then you will know,* you stuffed up your OG, or you put too much goop in your fermenter. 

*If you don't like that answer, then work it out yourself.
But, *You will not get 1083 with those ingredients*

The End

PS. I love you


----------



## mkstalen (26/7/11)

If you added 3000g of dextrose instead of the 300g, you'd probably get close to 1.083.


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

comes back to the old text/connotation thing doesnt it! its all good fingers!

ok.. let me rephrase my question!

how can i ever, in the entire history of beer making, regardless of me maybe/maybe not mixing my brew properly, or grav mesurments that may or may not have had wort in it, get a mix to go that high?


----------



## tallie (26/7/11)

There's the small possibility is that your hydrometer is (that far) out of whack; but I tend to agree with the others that it most probably wasn't a representative sample of wort. You can check your hydrometer by mixing up a known sugar solution and seeing if the reading corresponds.

Cheers,
tallie.


----------



## Budron (26/7/11)

By the looks of your thread name, your accustomed to the odd mistake.


----------



## Braumoasta (26/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> comes back to the old text/connotation thing doesnt it! its all good fingers!
> 
> ok.. let me rephrase my question!
> 
> how can i ever, in the entire history of beer making, regardless of me maybe/maybe not mixing my brew properly, or grav mesurments that may or may not have had wort in it, get a mix to go that high?




:blink:


----------



## Ross (26/7/11)

Beerbelly84...

The guys were just pointing out you have either read the scale wrongly or the sample wasn't properly mixed. Highly likely it's the later, as no amount of stiring will remove syrup that's spread into the tap cavity & hence the high gravity.

Cheers Ross


----------



## big78sam (26/7/11)

bradsbrew said:


> My bet is some extract was still in the tap housing before and after stirring. When you poured your hydro sample you washed out the extract thus giving you an impossible reading.
> 
> Cheers



This is my guess. Did you put the tin if goop in first, then add the water? If so then you've added the kit and then by the time the level reaches the tap you've only added 3 litres or so of water. Therefore the tap is likely filled with a really really high SG wort. If you then mix the batch well the high SG wort is still mostly sitting in the tap. You should always throw away the first little bit of wort you get from the tap when measuring the OG. The little bit of wort in the tap will increase your SG reading.


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/11)

As said before, add less water, or more fermentables, or both. I've found This to be a good calculator when using generic kits & yeast


----------



## loikar (26/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> comes back to the old text/connotation thing doesnt it! its all good fingers!
> 
> ok.. let me rephrase my question!
> 
> how can i ever, in the entire history of beer making, regardless of me maybe/maybe not mixing my brew properly, or grav mesurments that may or may not have had wort in it, get a mix to go that high?



1, You have too much ingriedents in your recipe
2, You do not have enough water in your recipe
3, Your hydrometer is possesd and likes fkng with your head
4, You are dyslexic and confused 1083 with 1038
5, You are clinicly insane
6, You are blind and are feeling your screen for braile bumps


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

what it comes down to is learning! thats why questions are asked, things taken from the answers, and used! i may have to make sure that i clean the tap, or pour my goop in a different manner! and throw out the first hydro, to clean out the tap!

nothing iv said was ment to be taken in the wrong manner, and all replies have been taken into consideration, 


cheers fellas!


----------



## bignath (26/7/11)

Another thing i thought of when i read this thread, was are there many available yeasts that would attenuate that high to produce an ABV like that?

I know most of my beers start around 1.052 or thereabouts and get down to 1006 which i think off the top of my head (no records in front of me) equates to about 82-86% attenuation....

What the hell would 1.080+ give you i wonder, and is it possible?


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

Big Nath said:


> Another thing i thought of when i read this thread, was are there many available yeasts that would attenuate that high to produce an ABV like that?
> 
> I know most of my beers start around 1.052 or thereabouts and get down to 1006 which i think off the top of my head (no records in front of me) equates to about 82-86% attenuation....
> 
> What the hell would 1.080+ give you i wonder, and is it possible?




or coould two yeast packets do the job?


----------



## loikar (26/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> what it comes down to is learning! thats why questions are asked, things taken from the answers, and used! i may have to make sure that i clean the tap, or pour my goop in a different manner! and throw out the first hydro, to clean out the tap!
> 
> nothing iv said was ment to be taken in the wrong manner, and all replies have been taken into consideration,
> 
> ...




Agreed mate, 
And don't take this the wrong way, but to pose a question, and then reject all answers that point to you fkng up is just arrogant.

Happy brewing


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Agreed mate,
> And don't take this the wrong way, but to pose a question, and then reject all answers that point to you fkng up is just arrogant.
> 
> Happy brewing




i like the david kopperfeild post better!


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/11)

Big Nath said:


> Another thing i thought of when i read this thread, was are there many available yeasts that would attenuate that high to produce an ABV like that?
> 
> I know most of my beers start around 1.052 or thereabouts and get down to 1006 which i think off the top of my head (no records in front of me) equates to about 82-86% attenuation....
> 
> What the hell would 1.080+ give you i wonder, and is it possible?



I just bottled a 1.078 porter, which came down to 1.016.


----------



## yum beer (26/7/11)

Just ouf of interest does it taste any good?


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/11)

yum beer said:


> Just ouf of interest does it taste any good?



This aimed at me? If so, im very happy with it, and i struggle to see it lasting to 3 months in the bottle.


----------



## [email protected] (26/7/11)

if its aimed at me, iv only just bottle it inside a week ago......... the hydro tasted good and was warm and fuzzy.....


----------



## enuun (27/7/11)

U wana test our ur hydro?
I am sure if u used distilled water it will read 1.000
worth checking it out.

happy brewing my friend


----------



## Impy (28/7/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> comes back to the old text/connotation thing doesnt it! its all good fingers!
> 
> ok.. let me rephrase my question!
> 
> how can i ever, in the entire history of beer making, regardless of me maybe/maybe not mixing my brew properly, or grav mesurments that may or may not have had wort in it, get a mix to go that high?



The only way to get a mix that high is to have added too much sugar, or not enough water (ignoring insufficient mixing or goop in your tap) 

You might be thinking that there might be something "wrong" with the tin of goop you got, but it's simply impossible for that quantity of goop to give such a hugely different gravity. The tin simply does not have enough volume to contain enough sugar to push the gravity that high. It could be a single solid sugar crystal and it still wouldn't be enough sugar to create a gravity reading that high.

With this knowledge you can understand why some people are insisting that you didn't mix it properly (or had goop stuck in your tap which would be hard to get out with mixing)

It's either that or you added WAAAAAAY too much sugar.


----------



## pcmfisher (28/7/11)

Was there enough of the sample in your hydrometer tube to make the hydrometer float?


----------



## drtomc (28/7/11)

If you chilled the sample to slush, you could score such a reading. 

T.


----------



## [email protected] (1/8/11)

pcmfisher said:


> Was there enough of the sample in your hydrometer tube to make the hydrometer float?




i always make sure that my hydrometer is full, about one cm to from the top of the tube.

i knew this thread would open my eyes a little!


----------



## Diggs (16/4/12)

beerbelly84 said:


> i always make sure that my hydrometer is full, about one cm to from the top of the tube.
> 
> i knew this thread would open my eyes a little!



I must be tight, I only use just enough to make sure its floating. Don't want to waste any precious beer!


----------



## Innes (17/4/12)

beerbelly84 said:


> how could i make something that high? out of complete curiousity





beerbelly84 said:


> how can i ever, in the entire history of beer making, regardless of me maybe/maybe not mixing my brew properly, or grav mesurments that may or may not have had wort in it, get a mix to go that high?





beerbelly84 said:


> or coould two yeast packets do the job?


It might just be the way I am reading this thread, but to me it looks like want us to tell you how you can make a 10% LCPA style brew.

If this is the case, you should have just asked this question from the start. You would then have had 3 pages of advice rather than 3 pages of people telling you that you're wrong.


----------

